# China Navigation 1957 ships



## Creese (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello, I am looking for infos about four sisters from China Navigation, these were CHEKIANG, CHEFOO, CHENGTU, and CHUNGKING. I will be greatful for help about shipyards, grt's and fates of those, Greetings, Kris







.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Kris,

CHEFOO built in 08-1958 at Taikoo D & E Co.BRT:5863 DWT:6810
LOA x B x D: 422'3" x 56'0"x 24'1" 
Eng: Oil 2 SA 4Cy.670x2320mm Doxford
CHEKIANG " in 11-1957 at " " " :5863 " : 6830
LOA x B x D: Same as CHEFOO 
Eng: Same as CHEFOO
CHENGTU " in 12-1955 at " " " :5790 " : 6830
LOA x B x D: 422'1"x 56'0"x 24'1" 
Eng: Same as CHEFOO
CHUNGKING built in 05-1955 same shipyard as above vessels
BRT:5790
DWT:6830
LOA x B x D: same as CHENGTU
Eng: Same as above

All managed by John Swire & Sons Ltd.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Kris

The following website might help

http://www.chinanav.com/fleet/index.html


----------



## Creese (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi, this is the kick I am waiting for, I did not know where to look for those ladys,
many thanks, best regards, Kris.


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

Chekiang renamed Coral Chief in 1969, same owners. Sold to Pacific International Lines, Singapore in 1977 r/n Kota Buana. 1983 scrapped at Bombay.
Cheefoo r/n Island Chief in 1970, same owners. Sold to Straits Shipping Co, r/n Straits Hope.1992 scrapped in India.
Chengtu, sold 1977 to Opal Navigation Co Panama and r/n Musi.
Scrapped at Kaohsiung 1979
Chunking was sold in 1968 to Fortune Wind Maritime, Hong Kong and r/n Fortune Glory.1970 owned by Eastern Glory Enterprises, Hong Kong.
1971 passed to Hong Kong South Seas Shipping Co and r/n Kim Sen. 1975 changed registry to Somalia and in 1977 sold to Viet Nam owners, r/n Song Gianh.
Last entry 1992, believe broken up.


----------



## Creese (Feb 26, 2006)

Hallo, Mac, thank you very much for those informations, they are very helpful, have a nice day, Kris.


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

*China Nav Ships.*

Hi Mac, that was pretty quick info on those "C" class.
I have been trying to update my Duncan Haws CNC book via their website and am finding it pretty hard going. Can't believe that a company with such a wonderful and long tradition could be so sloppy with their current info, one would think that after 125 or so years the present management might have some sense of history.
Sorry for the delay, I have been away.
Regards
David D


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

David

I agree, it can be hard work.

Mac


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

*China Nav Ships.*

Hello Mac,
I had a laff at your cryptic rejoiner to my difficulties with the CN Fleet.
Well it just got more interesting.
Quite by chance I came across a vessel the ERAWAN..1982/66463tons which is employed as a "Silo Vessel" which is moored in the Gulf of Papua receiving Copper Concentrates that are barged down from the Ok Tedi mine for
trans-shipment into ocean going ships for carriage to the refineries 'around the world'.
On the CN website there is only the briefest of descriptions, and 3 little thumbnails that add little to the story.
As an old CN hand, do you know anything else about her and how long this has been going on, or maybe there is somewhere I may be able to view some pics. I appreciate that all this is taking place in a remote location..(real 'Heart of Darkness' stuff),but I live in hope !!
Thanking you in anticipation,
Regards,
David D. (*))


----------



## chaspat (Aug 26, 2005)

Try this website
www.swiremariners.com


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

David
All I know about her is from Duncan Hawes book. This states that "Erawan" was built by Bartram & Sons Ltd at Sunderland in 1971, the last of 16 type SD 14 from this yard.
She was sold to Greeks in 1979 and having had seven names was still in service in 2000 as the "Martina" of Lucky Merit Enterprises of St Vincent.
I left the company in 1964 and at that time they owned 26 ships, all but three had been built for CN Co, and all their ships were on owner operated cargo liner services in far east and Australasian waters. I can see you having problems with all the name changes. Your ship at 66463 is much bigger than the SD 14 we have been discussing, sounds more like a tanker or bulker which has been renamed "Erawan" (which one of my books tells me is Thai for "Sacred Elephant") Good look with your search, I am quite happy to remember the ships of the fifties and early sixties.

Cheers
Mac


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

*China Nav Ships.*

Hi shipmates,
Chaspat, I checked out that site and it seems to be more for ex Swires people rather than the ships. I sent an email to their address but it was rejected.
Mac, many thanks for the help and encouragement.
I guess I am a 'bit of the mongrel', when I get onto something.
I will keep trying.
I wonder if there is anybody from 'Steamies' out on the ether??
Regards,
David D.


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

David
The mongrel might have worked.
After reading your last post I looked in one of my books I had forgotten about, "In Coral Seas," The History of New Guinea Australia Line, published by the Nautical Association of Australia in 2004.ISBN 0 9599079 0 6.
I sailed on the Soochow in the late fifties on this line which was part of CNCO.
Anyway this book has the story of your "Erawan"
"Erawan" IMO 8100997 64,643 DWT Completed October 1982 by Namura Zosen K.K.,Imari for Yamash1ta Shinnihon Kisen KK as the bulk carrier "Yamashiro Maru".
1990 sold to Navix Shipping Co, Phillipines r/n Srarfest.1994 sold to Jade Shipping Corp Phillipines. 1995 sold to Hadley Shipping Co Ltd (Denholms Managers), Reg Isle of Man and r/n Camarina. 1999 bought by CNCO r/n "Erawan" and converted to a stationary silo ship and in April 2000 charterd to Oki Tedi Mining Ltd to receive, store and load copper concentrates from their minne at Kaiunga. Moored off the Fly River or off Port Moresby, depending on the season. As I said I will stick to the cargo liners of the fifties.
Cheers
Mac


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Mac,
Terrific news. Many thanks for your help.
I suppose we would have to be very lucky to get a pix of her because of the remote location.
David D.


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

David
Out of interest, I looked up the PNG agents, steamies and thought that if you contacted the shipping people there they might help your search. Website www.steamships.com.pg/


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Mac.
Did what you suggested, identified us and myself a week ago.requesting some info.
Result??
A Great big ZERO!! not even an acknowledgement. Obviously good manners is not a prerequisite for employment at PNG's biggest company...
I live in hope however that info may come from another source....someday!!
Regards
David D.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

I was one of those who originally set up the Fly River silo transfer operation though I had left the company by the time the Erawan was acquired from Hadleys. I can get quite boring about it - if anyone actually wants to know, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

The Company Archivist has sorted things out with an excellent website called “Wikiswire”. Complete fleet list, histories and photographs.


----------



## Sydney-sider (8 mo ago)

I realise this is an old thread and you may not see my message but many of the ships mentioned in the thread and dates discussed align to my father's career and ships he was employed on. His name is Roger White and was an Chief Engineer with CNCo. If any of you know him or worked with him I'd be happy to receive a private message from you.


----------

